
Show HN: Mission Patch – design NASA-style laptop stickers to celebrate success - chrislo
https://mission-patch.com/
======
chrislo
Hi folks. We built mission-patch.com to help teams design laptop stickers to
celebrate success - shipping a new product or launching a feature for example.
We were inspired by seeing the stickers on the laptops at some of the places
we've worked at. It's built using Elm and Rails. Feedback very welcome!

~~~
joshstrange
This is pretty cool and I'm mulling over uses for it where I work but a quick
note: I really hate when my browser history is mangled just by clicking
tabs/buttons. I understand the nice value of being able to share the current
URL at anytime to transfer state but I wonder if that would not be better
served by a share button that generated the URL. It's not a huge deal as I
imagine this is a one-stop-shop sort of website, no one that you inject in the
middle of your browsing. For me I only noticed it when I tried to come back to
HN and saw my history was full of mission-patch.com.

Anyways it looks really cool and I hope to find a use for it!

~~~
stackola
You can have the best of both worlds, if you use history.replaceState() or a
framework that implements it.

